# Aleks Sever



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Did anyone read the Premier Guitar article on this player? I had no idea what to expect - I was hoping that she was not going to be a hyped up glamour girl. Just my opinion, but wow, this woman can play - I quite like the funky groove she has and it seems (for the short snippets of the songs that I have heard) quite a good songwriter.

Anyways, if you are interested you can check her site out here;

http://www.alekssever.com/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

FABULOUS !! ....Thanks Macki

I am really considering getting her new instrumental CD "Danger Girl"
I checked out ordering it from her site....$33.00 shipped. I'll wait.
Couldn't find it in CD format on amazon.

I encourage you to go to her website and listen to the short samples of each of the instrumentals on this CD

Cheers

Dave

[video=youtube;TZZorQCProw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZZorQCProw[/video]


----------

